# Algerian Coffee Store in Soho



## RatScallion (Mar 28, 2013)

Does anybody have much experience with Algerian Coffee Stores in Soho. They have a serious range of coffees, but i dont see them mentioned much (if at all) around here. Does anybody know if they roast themselves? Got some nice lebanese coffee with cardamon off them a few months ago to go in my stovetop pot (cezve) which made a nice change. How do their other coffees rate?


----------



## sjenner (Nov 8, 2012)

I bought some Guatemalan there once...

I would rather have scraped some soot from the inside of my chimney... I haven't been back since.


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

Hey matt, Where about in London are you? there are a couple of nice independants in Crouch End and there is another nice one in Camden that I know of. Haven't been to the Algerian place but like you say, not many people compliment it (or otherwise) on here


----------



## RatScallion (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi Tony, im just next to Brick Lane. Just struck me as odd that there is a place with so many different coffees (they say 80) right in the centre of town and no one ever mentions it. Obviously we are not all londoners but i imagine a fair few on here are. Got an Oscar on the way soon (thanks coffeechap!) so a new round of experimenting is beckoning! Nude is down the road so im familiar with them, also been trying out a lot of Hasbean recently (in an aeropress) , so will be interesting to see how my opinions on those beans change with the new espresso machine.

Square mile and Union seem the obvious next step, just heard some good things about Rave too so looking forward to trying them. But sometimes its nice to jump on the bike and go and grab something new rather than order online. Whats the place in Camden called?


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

Try ACS's Italian-style espresso blend. I think it may be called Espresso Rossa, or something like that. It's dark! The important bit is that it has a high turnover though.

The Yirgacheffe I bought from them recently was nice, but a bit stale.


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

I buy green beans from them sometimes if I'm in town.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

I only bought from ACS when I started home roasting but eventually found other suppliers who were significantly cheaper. To sum them up: good but pricy!

David


----------



## jappl (Sep 29, 2008)

I bought some Rossa beans from there last week, they were £17.50 a Kilo.

I am not an expert by any means, but i think the beans are very old, no crema, hard to grind correctly, very weak taste through milk. I have had very good beans from Garraways at half the price. I also bought from Rave and Has Bean and the Coffebeanshop , all were significantly better than ACS. I only chose ACS because they were offering a darker roast.


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

The Algerian is a lovely shop but their coffee is definitely old style - much higher roast than most people here would chose. There are better, fresher and cheaper beans available elsewhere. Having said that, they do have a wide range and blend to 'national palates', so some might find something there they like.


----------



## Juba (Sep 7, 2017)

Agreed just bought Ethiopian from them and not impressed and bitter...


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Agree. Had coffee from them twice, not impressed.

The shop is cool though.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Bloody hell this thread is old! Resurrection alert!


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Bloody hell this thread is old! Resurrection alert!


Aye,and there's a good reason why it had died.


----------

